# Off center pen turning - how?



## I_Wanna_Shed (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Being a custodian of some of Jim's Jack Daniels blanks, I'm interested in how to turn them off centre, so that some of the charred timber remains.

Is anyone able to let me know how to do this?

Finally, what finish would you recommend to keep the charred look?

Thanks in advance,
Nathan.


----------



## holmqer (Jul 5, 2009)

I've done this with wine barrel staves to retain some of the wine stain.

Before drilling I turn the blank between centers, with the drive and live center offset.

To figure the offset, draw a circle the size of the diameter of the pen on each end such that the edge of the circle intersects the darkened area. and mark the center of those circles. You need to ensure that there is a little wood outside of the circle. 

Turn the blank round, I use a 5/8" steb center to drive.

Now drill the blank. I drill on the lathe with the blank held in spigot jaws.

Glue in the tubes.

Turn the pen to it's final dimensions


----------



## KenV (Jul 5, 2009)

Center is where you want it to be -   If you have a scroll chuck, even with odd shaped pieces that you cannot put between centers, you can get there by iteration - as long as you can set the drive center on one end due to odd shapes.  

Mark the tailstock center and load the blank with the tail stock live or dead center in the location marked.  The end in the scroll chuck can be odd shaped and off center quite a large amount.  (think a piece of root).  

Rough about an inch by the tailstock end and then refine a stub tennon about 3/4 inch diameter (20 mm) for 1/4 to to 3/8 inches long (8mm or so).  Leave a clean shoulder.  

This end is close to being concentric to the final axis.  

Reverse end - I usually use pin jaws in the chuck at this point, or use a 3/4 inch collet chuck.  

If you can set the center for the new tailstock end, all the better, or it can be gently turned to round just with the scroll chuck (odd shaped pieces need to be spun slowly until they become round.  

Shape a new tailstock tenon and reverse one more time.  

I use this with odd root shapes where I would rather sharpen a lathe tool than dull saw blades cutting dirt.


----------



## leehljp (Jul 5, 2009)

I posted the links below recently on another thread, but they can help in determining the entrance and exit holes - which you can use to maximize the grain effect that you are looking for.


Video: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAEEaF8z2jM 

Tutorial: 
http://sarkon.net/poppopshop/


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 5, 2009)

Woot thanks guys, I am not the OP but I have wondering this myself.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jul 5, 2009)

It can be a little tricky, but the same as wanting to leave some 'stag' showing on deer antler. YOu just have to kinda figure drilling the blank not on center so that some of the outer edge won't clean up.


----------



## RAdams (Jul 5, 2009)

There used to be a penturning video from PSI that they gave away. I think it had penturning and the bowlsaw thingy video on one dvd. 

He (the guy in the video) used his lathe to drill his blanks, and discussed entry and exit points and how to get the most "Life" out of the blank. Good video. 


I think if i was PSI though, i woulda found a "Movie star" with all ten fingers!


----------



## RAdams (Jul 5, 2009)

SCHNIKIES! Did you see the size of that gouge? I would be scared to use anything that big on a pen.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jul 7, 2009)

I have done this, just forgot! You can lay the bushing on the end of the blank and see where the hole needs to be drilled to allow some edge to remain unturned.


----------



## I_Wanna_Shed (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for the help everyone!

I'll have a good read through these on the weekend and give some a try once I get a new belt for the lathe.

Cheers,
Nathan.


----------

